# North Americans, where are you in Dubai?



## The.Reveler (Nov 10, 2010)

Where are all the Canadian and American expats, but I welcome everyone from around the world.

Its jut I miss Canada.....so are there any fun, outgoing, smart Canadians in here?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

Now that visas are required, maybe they're all stuck in Canada. To add insult to injury, the only way to get here appears to be with Air Cr**, I mean Air Canada via Frankfurt, unless you go on the day that Emirates are allowed to fly in and out of TO.

And I see that Harper has also just stopped Potash Corp being sold to Australian Investors....the same day Canada Pension Plan announced buying the rights to run the Channel Tunnel and network. Canada doesn't look good here 

But I'm smart & fun Outgoing? not so much..


----------



## The.Reveler (Nov 10, 2010)

nola said:


> Now that visas are required, maybe they're all stuck in Canada. To add insult to injury, the only way to get here appears to be with Air Cr**, I mean Air Canada via Frankfurt, unless you go on the day that Emirates are allowed to fly in and out of TO.
> 
> And I see that Harper has also just stopped Potash Corp being sold to Australian Investors....the same day Canada Pension Plan announced buying the rights to run the Channel Tunnel and network. Canada doesn't look good here
> 
> But I'm smart & fun Outgoing? not so much..




Its funny, the US cemented more deals and granted more routes to the UAE airlines, contrary to Canada and other W countries. But given their foreign policy, we are still looked as more "peaceful" compared to the US and hence more welcomed in here!

And yeah, the visa thing was shocking, but I am sure Dubai residents won't have a problem, only tourists coming from Canada. Being fun is still suffice, and what do you do for fun? !


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is there a site where you can see the different work visa's isued in a graph or statistical format to see how many individuals are in dubai from different countries? 

Here, but not a fan of Dubai.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The.Reveler said:


> Its jut I miss Canada.....so are there any fun, outgoing, smart Canadians in here?


An oxymoron if ever I've heard one...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> An oxymoron if ever I've heard one...


Seriously; stop it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

The.Reveler said:


> Its funny, the US cemented more deals and granted more routes to the UAE airlines, contrary to Canada and other W countries. But given their foreign policy, we are still looked as more "peaceful" compared to the US and hence more welcomed in here!
> 
> And yeah, the visa thing was shocking, but I am sure Dubai residents won't have a problem, only tourists coming from Canada. Being fun is still suffice, and what do you do for fun? !


The Canadian govt. have a history of protecting Air Canada - Virgin, American Airlines, Cathay and probably more have run into the same problem over the years. But I think the UAE's reaction was a bit over the top. I wondered if getting a driving license exchanged will become a problem.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ I am also concerned about the driving license part. 

We are scheduled to move in just under a month so thankfully won't require a visa but I am a little concerned about processing my wife's sponsorship if my residency takes a month to process. If she has to leave the country, we couldn't just do a visa run.

Anyhoo - already missing hockey - GO FLAMES GO .... but gotta say - I dont have high hopes for the team this year ... those were some horrible decisions by our GM.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

w_man said:


> ^^ I am also concerned about the driving license part.
> 
> We are scheduled to move in just under a month so thankfully won't require a visa but I am a little concerned about processing my wife's sponsorship if my residency takes a month to process. If she has to leave the country, we couldn't just do a visa run.
> 
> Anyhoo - already missing hockey - GO FLAMES GO .... but gotta say - I dont have high hopes for the team this year ... those were some horrible decisions by our GM.


It could be worse - you could be a Leafs fan  Looks like they're off to an underwhelming start, as usual, as are the Raptors


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Andy Capp 
Senior Expat

Oxymoron if ever I've seen one....


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

nola said:


> It could be worse - you could be a Leafs fan  Looks like they're off to an underwhelming start, as usual, as are the Raptors


Haa - don't get me started on the Leafs. My wife is a Leaf's fan - born and raised!!

I guess Phanuff didn't turn out to be the rock star they were hoping for  We actually ran in to him in Toronto when we were in the audience for The Hour show ..... I don't think he likes Calgary very much lol


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Im American by nationality, but Croatian / Mexican father and mother. 
Staying over by Ibn Battuta Mall. Gardens / Discovery Gardens area.


----------



## tdzankl (Mar 23, 2010)

Canadian here (although we've only lived in Canada for 3 out of the last 15 years)! We are moving to Dubai next month, most likely living in the Ranches, Motor City or Victory Heights!


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

My wife and I are here from the US. We're living in JLT.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I'm from NYC and my husband's from Florida and we're both residing in JLT.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

DXB is making me miss NYC more and more ... Carnegie Deli ... open faced (sky high) pastrami sandwiches ... 



saima1215 said:


> I'm from NYC and my husband's from Florida and we're both residing in JLT.


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Houston


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> DXB is making me miss NYC more and more ... Carnegie Deli ... open faced (sky high) pastrami sandwiches ...


Where in NYC are you from? I grew up in Astoria, Queens. And yessss I also miss those pastrami sandwiches =(

I miss the city life in NYC. DXB is nothing like it...it's all good. I'm going to visit in December!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm from the otherside .. way the heck otherside ... west coast ... SFO ...

Although, everytime I'm in NYC (which is more often than LAS)... its them pastrami sandwiches that go down first ... 



saima1215 said:


> Where in NYC are you from? I grew up in Astoria, Queens. And yessss I also miss those pastrami sandwiches =(
> 
> I miss the city life in NYC. DXB is nothing like it...it's all good. I'm going to visit in December!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

w_man said:


> Haa - don't get me started on the Leafs. My wife is a Leaf's fan - born and raised!!
> 
> I guess Phanuff didn't turn out to be the rock star they were hoping for  We actually ran in to him in Toronto when we were in the audience for The Hour show ..... I don't think he likes Calgary very much lol


My condolences to your wife....and to you


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you. I will pass your condolences to my wife. Hope to continue this conversation in person once we are in Dubai.


----------

